# EVINRUDE 9.9HP MIND OF ITS OWN! HALF RUNNING AND NO WATER



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

I HAVE A 1985 EVINRUDE 9.9 TILLER
I GOT IT NOT RUNNING WITH BROKEN REWIND STARTER
REBUILT CARB, NEW PLUGS FRESH GAS AND PUT ROPE AROUND FLYWHEEL
GOT IT RUNNIN BUT LIKE CRAP. IT DIDNT PUMP WATER FROM TEL TALE.
PUT IT UP UNTIL TODAY. THIS TIME I STARTED IT WITH A DRILL.
IT STARTED BUT WILL ONLY RUN CORREC AT HIGHER RPMS. WHEN YOU LET OFF IT DIES LIKE IDLE IS TOO LOW. BU ITS NOT TO MY KNOWLEDGE.
ALSO WATER COMES OUT OF A HOLE IN THE SHAFT SPITS OUT A STRONG MIST
BUT TEL TALE HOLE HAS NOTHING
I TOOK HOSE OFF THE 90 DEG ELBOW AND COULD BARELY BLOW THROUGH THE LINE.
IS THIS NORMAL? 
ONCE WARM I COULDNT ETIT TO START AGAIN...EVEN WITH A SHOT OF CARB CLEANER.

SO MY TWO PROBLEMS INEED HELP WITH

:WHY IT PUMPS WATER OUT OF SHAFT LEG AND NOT PEE HOLE
:WHY IT MIGHT NOT RUN RIGHT AND NOT START AFTER WARM

HELP!!


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

link to pics ad a video of motor runnin. its the blue motor in album.
https://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/LUKELONA/?action=view&current=001.mp4


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 6, 2011)

My uneducated guess, vacuum leak and bad water pump impeller.


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

WHATDO YOU MEAN BY VACCUM LEAK? A AUTO TECH ONLY KNOW BASIC SMALL MOTORS.
DID YOU SE THE WATER COMING OUT OF THE SHAFT? IS THAT NORMAL?


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 6, 2011)

im bad for this also but please kill the caps, you could have a stuck thermostat, but it dosent seem to be getting water to the head of your motor becareful running it like this, try to stick a pc of wire in the "pee hole" see if you have an obstruction, how long has the motor not been ran or do you run it often? just acuire it? run it in muddy cond, or sandy? i didnt get a good look in the movie you had but it seemed as though the cav plate was still out the water pretty good i know on my 9.9 the pick up screen isnt that much below that maybe not getting enough water in the bucket? so the water pump was sucking air? just a thought


----------



## lukelona (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry about the caps. 
can i take the thermo out and put it bac together to see if it pumps water?
also pee hole discnnected i can blow through it.
it looks like the90 deg elbow may have some gunk in it.
i just got the motor on trade. looks to have low hours. i rebuilt the carb.
it runs but bogs down and wont pick back up.then hard to start again.
getting annoyed dont have bunch of cash to dump right now. trying free troublshooting first.
any more input i greatly helping! :mrgreen:


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 7, 2011)

no biggie on the caps i do it all the time  , i have never had the thermo outta mine so im not sure i have had realy zero problems with mine, other than a fuel pump. i know i had a similar problem with mine when i put the new fuel pump in it was running super rich, im assuming that it was getting alot more fuel than it was and over the years i just kept adj. things to get it right and in doing so threw it way outta wack, but i couldnt get it to idle finaly with some tweaking it came back, on the hard starting after its warm, check your fuel lines see if they feel gummy, if it feasable probably not a bad idea to replace them if they are old, the inside of it could be sealing off after a lil heat is applied, but im just grasping at straws here, i would think that what you have is a fuel/fuel del. prob. but like i said i havent done much to mine, but clean out that 90 and see what happens, i would worry about the water prob b4 the running issues, good luck


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2011)

Your engine is pumping water. For one thing, place the engine alot deeper into the bucket while running, that will help alot. No, the thermostat has zero to do with waterpump operation. It also has nothing to do with the overboard indicator line. As far as the engine not running well at idle start with the low speed adjustment at 1.5 turns from a lightly closed position. From there you should turn it in using 1/8 turn at a time until the engine smoothes out then runs lean and sags or bogs then back it back out to the smooth running position and out another 1/8 turn. This should be done with the engine in the water on a boat but in your case just put alot more water in that bucket of yours and get the engine deeper. If the engine does not respond to the adjustments then you did not do your job correctly on the carb. Let us know.
As far as your water pump is concerned, at least replace the impeller, chances are yours is old and is not able to pump the volume and pressure it is designed to do. Replace the entire pump assy, if you can feel grooves in the cup or bottom plate. Alot of pressure and volume is lost to deep grooving.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 7, 2011)

pappy knows his stuff, follow is advice to the T and you should be just fine


----------



## lukelona (Sep 7, 2011)

so it _is_ pumping water??? is that why it comes outta shaft?
the fuel line is from my johnson 6hp i use all the time.
also seen some junk in the 90 elbow but i cant unscrew it because it hits the case
see link for elbow: https://i1143.photobucket.com/album... was pretty
basic jets and needle gaskets....


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2011)

For starters am betting you did not remove the core plug at the top of the carb. That needs to be done and the pocket and calibration holes checked and cleaned if necessary. Also the small lift tubes need to be properly cleaned. Your engine sounded like it was running fairly good in the video. The water was coming out of the exhaust relief hole at idle which it is supposed to do. That is the hole at the rear of the exhaust housing just under the motor pan. Havent a clue what shaft you are talking about.


----------



## lukelona (Sep 7, 2011)

ya i did remove the plug on top of carb. cleaned every port i found repaced all parts that came in the kit.
as far as the "shaft" i was talking about that hole you described as the relief hole.
so does that indicate it is pumping water or would it do that regaurdless?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2011)

lukelona said:


> so does that indicate it is pumping water or would it do that regaurdless?


Now how do you think that water would get all the way up to that point without being pumped??? That water is being dumped out of the powerhead and some of the water cascading down behind a cast-in dam inside that exhaust housing is being forced out by exhaust pressure. Since you just got this engine running it would be wise to go after all the service points and do a proper service on the engine so you *KNOW* what has been replaced, what condition it is in and when it was done.


----------



## lukelona (Sep 7, 2011)

ok sounds like you know your boat motors!
i am sorry about my questions just tryin to learn.
i am gonna replace waterpump and housing
also may replace thermostat and fuel pump if you think that 
should be done also.
total should be around $55-80 for all.
i know a rebuild kit is much cheaper then whole fuel pump.
i figure $55 if i get a rebuild or $80 for whole pump and other parts

(i also still need rewind starter asembeled but im not sure the best way 
to install the rewind spring. also when i look at diagram for recoil it shows
a retainer for the spring? it seems like the new spring just goes right on the rewind starter houseing. need help on that too)

is this the proper approach at this point?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, fuel pump, carburetor, fuel lines, water pump, may or may not need thermostat but it wouln't hurt, gearcase oil, and service the rewind should get you a reliable engine. If not comfortable with the rewind take it to a shop for a new cord and spring if necessary. They won't charge you much and you can ask to watch and learn. Now you are on the right track!


----------



## cajuncook1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey lukelona,

Here is link to a very good website for your motor. The author has done a very detail approach to the most common issues with this motor through the years. It does not replace service manual but can help and give you a good reference. If you wanting to keep your motor in good running condition for years, then it worth the expense of getting a good service manual. I believe Ken Cook has the reproduction rights for the authentic service manual for your motor.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm


If your are looking to rebuild your fuel pump, then pay close attention to the author's explanation. Sometimes, sanity wise it is cheaper to purchase the fuel pump and be done with it. :LOL2: 

Here is link to a electronic parts diagram for your motor and you can also purchase parts from them as well.

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1985&hp=9.9

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1985&hp=9.9&model=E10RCOM&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Fuel+Pump

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1985&hp=9.9&model=E10RCOM&manufacturer=Evinrude&section=Rewind+Starter


To repair or replace the rope or spring on your starter then read well the article in this link. Scroll down until you get to that section. Very good information.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm


Yes, Pappy knows his stuff very very very very very very very well. He is in the business!! 8) 


I have 1984 Evinrude 15hp and it runs great. Once you have completed your inspection and review of your motor and take care of the spark, carburetor, fuel pump, water pump and housing, and change your gear oil. Your motor will give you years of good solid performance, but remember you motor is only as good as the maintenance and care you give it!!!


Hope this helps you out!!!


----------

